# website problem



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

i dont know if this problem is to do with the website host (freewebs) but look

1:this is how the website so far is suposed to look









2: this is how the website looks on the host, how has it got like this?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Was this a template you downloaded or did you make it yourself? The only problem I can see is the DIV's trying to be nested inside of TD tags.

Looked at it again...you don't even have closing tags for the body or html. It is messed up and would take a lot to fix it.


----------



## HeddaLora (Oct 24, 2003)

I didn't look at the code. But you will also need to put a new font tag inside of every table cell.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

i dont know how to fix it what should i do


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Get rid of Front Page and editit manually. There are also free HTML editors that don't mess with your coding like FP. Learn some HTML too, it helps in the long run for this very reason.


----------



## lunchbox (May 5, 2005)

I thought the font tag was deprecated? Learn HTML and CSS. Maybe even some javascript if your game.

HTMLgoodies.com is a good place to start.

PS: Rockn is right. Ditch frontpage, Dreamweaver is your best bet for WYSIWYG editors but is by no means a replacement for knowing the code.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I agree, keep the font tags out of the table defs and put them in CSS.


----------



## HeddaLora (Oct 24, 2003)

Here's a very good tutorial site for HTML, CSS, etc.:

http://www.w3schools.com


----------



## Fetch_Man (Jul 27, 2004)

Also get rid of that browser! AOL's browser sucks. FireFox is the way to go, www.getfirefox.com


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

yea i have firefox but i dont see what is so better about it, i use aol becouse well i am use to it, its just instinct lol, the only thing bad about the aol browser is it breaks alot.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

hey whats so good about dreamweaver too, can i make websites like i do on front page and is it easy to use?


----------



## 00lissauers (Apr 25, 2005)

Getting rid of frontpage is the best thing you will ever do. Dreamweaver is so much coooooooler ! Take a look at http://www.dark-web.co.uk I made the whole site in dreamweaver when I was advised to ditch front page. Dreamweaver is on eof the best design tools on the market the price is worth paying !


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

kool i bet you did most of this using html, you did not do it how i did it did you ( i just got made tables and bars and got the images and stuff).

i am no good with html


----------



## DarkCrystal (Jan 28, 2005)

Here's a few suggestion for ya:

1. Follow their advise, and ditch Front Page. Worst web edit program I have ever seen.

2. Get us the code. If we can see the code, we can help you out so much better. If you are worried about people snatching your code, e-mail it to me in a notepad text file. I actively pursue copyright protection and those who violate it, so it's safe with me. I can also give you some nice anti-theft codes too. My e-mail is [email protected]

3. Did I mention ditch Front Page?

4. Always do a compatability check. Some codes are not funtional in some browsers. For example, there is a text flash code that works only in Netscape, no other browsers. Get yourself some free browsers (IE, Mozilla Firefox, Avant Browser, etc.) to check for compatablility.

5. Best way to go with any page is CuteHTML. It's just like using notepad, but it color codes your coding to help you see image coding, text coding, table coding, alignment coding, etc. If you don't want to pay for Cute HTML after the 30-day trial period, you can use notepad. It's the second best method. By doing manual coding, you can be sure that there is no wasted bandwith caused by programs (especially Front Page) adding its own code. With Front Page, about 1/3 to 1/2 of your page is useless code, mostly Microsoft bragging. Every character you put in your coding counts when it comes to bandwith, so watch out! Write your pages with 'clean' coding.

6. Check your images! I noticed that Front Page estimated your page will have a load time of 21 seconds at 28.8 k/s. Kind of long for a web page, unless it has Flash in it. There are some programs out there where you can convert you image type. Right now, PNG gets you the smallest image size for good quality, though GIF is best for images such as comics. Keep an eye on your images, as they can easily kill your bandwith!

So ya, ditch Front Page, get us (or myself via e-mail) the code, watch your images, keep your code 'clean', and we'll be able to help you out much better. If you give me your e-mail, I can send you my anti-theft coding.

Regards,
DarkCrystal


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

well the coding kinda got deleated as my computer mucked up yet again, so now i just want to start a website off from scratch but it will take me months, and the other fact is that i dont really want to learn html, i like just putting it together using tables and images, i am confused here, what am i going to do, notepad is so hard


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

*Learning html will make things easier for you in the long run cause then you will know when something goes wrong.

It's like using prepackaged stuff to cook with versus actually LEARNING how to cook. If you don't know how to make basic stuff, how are you going to feed yourself in the long term? And what happens if the microwave goes out?

Well what happens if you really need to learn to READ the code to fix something? If you haven't actually learned to read html, you are screwed. Liz*


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

ok but if i use dreamweaver can i make website like i did on frontpage withought knowing html?


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

*Yes, you can but still take the time to LEARN html.

The reason is that wysiwyg editors sometimes do things to your pages that your site will not like and if you do not know html, you can't fix it. Liz*


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

were can i donwload dreamweaver from?


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

*You can download a trial version at Dreamweaver MX 2004 but it will cost quite a bit to purchase. Liz*


----------



## lunchbox (May 5, 2005)

Agreed with sthnlass, Dreamweaver is quite simply the best web editing software ive ever used. Ive used it to make quite professional sites before and have never had any complaints. In built compatability checking is an invaluable tool (although i always do my own double checking at the end, just to be sure). Its worth every last cent i paid for it.


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

I actually prefer others to dreamweaver. I use 1st Page 2000 Hardcore and don't actually let it code for me, I just use it to save the code for me. I actually write the code in notepad and then save it in 1st Page 2000. Notepad has a harder time saving in html than 1st page does and I can also check css and php in 1st page and I can't do that in notepad. Liz


----------



## lunchbox (May 5, 2005)

You should really have a look at metapad then. Perfect for what your looking for. hold on ill paste a link


----------



## lunchbox (May 5, 2005)

ftp://net:[email protected]/metapad.zip


----------



## lunchbox (May 5, 2005)

PS: Its actually not that hard to save as HTML in notepad, All you need to do is select all files when saving and then type in the extension.


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

Thanks for metapad. As for saving in notepad, it's easier to save in 1st Page tho and it is so much easier to read since it has the lines marked. (UNLIKE notepad, LOL) And since I code in the hardcore version, I have so much control over it. I don't know if you know much about 1st page but there are 4 versions contained in one. And you can chose which version you think you can handle. Liz


----------



## lunchbox (May 5, 2005)

oh nice. must check that out! link?


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

Go here: 1st Page 2000 Version 2.0 Free Edition. Liz


----------



## lunchbox (May 5, 2005)

Cool. Thanks alot. Will check out when i've got some more spare time.


----------



## DarkCrystal (Jan 28, 2005)

If you really like using notepad, but dislike the unmarked coding, check out CuteHTML. You can find it at http://www.globalscape.com/cutehtml/. It is just like notepad, but it color codes the coding. Very nice.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

hey using with this meta pad thing do i still make all my web page on front page and then copy the html onto meta pad?


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

Forget Front, Dreamweaver and Cute. Get PSPad Editor here, it's free and the best. http://www.snapfiles.com/freeware/webpublish/fweditors.html


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I would not code it in FP at all...toss it in the trash!

The DHE Editor looks pretty damn good!! Does PSPad allow you to connect to your back end databases for drag and drop PHP or ASP coding?


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

Rockn said:


> I would not code it in FP at all...toss it in the trash!
> 
> The DHE Editor looks pretty damn good!! Does PSPad allow you to connect to your back end databases for drag and drop PHP or ASP coding?


I don't know everything PSPad can do but heres some info

PSPad editor is a programmers editor with support for multiple syntax highlighting profiles. It comes with a hex editor, CP conversion, text differences, templates, macros, spellcheck option, auto-completion, Code Explorer and much more. The program is pre-configured for the most popular programming languages (VB, C++, SQL, PHP, ASP, Python etc.) and you can further customize the syntax settings. PSPad includes several additional tools that are especially useful for HTML editing (compress, format code) and also integrates TopStyle Lite and TidyHTML. The program can be used as IDE for any compiler. Additional features include support for project, file browsing, custom shortcuts, built-in FTP client to edit files on the server and much more.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

lol cant i just get someone to make me a website


----------



## DarkCrystal (Jan 28, 2005)

will182 said:


> lol cant i just get someone to make me a website


Yah, you could do that. But then, where the fun in that?

I would do the site for you, for a nominal fee. I charge $20/hr, only counting time I actually work on the site. The only complication is that I'm out of the contry for 3 weeks starting this Saturday, wil be back for 2 weeks, then will be in ARMY boot camp for 20 weeks. Makes it kinda difficult. If its a small site, I could do it, but if its a larger site, I just don't have the time.

I'd recommend some of my close professional buddies, but with them, they charge a flat fee for ANY site, lowest being $300. Good for large business sites, but not good for small personal sites.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

ok i cant really pay for building a site becouse well i dont have a credit card and my dad wont pay , its so har making websites, i dont even know were to start


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

will182 said:


> ok i cant really pay for building a site becouse well i dont have a credit card and my dad wont pay , its so har making websites, i dont even know were to start


My sister gave me "The Complete Idiot's guide to Creating a Web Page" if I would read it and work on her site. I looked through it one day, had her site fixed the next, and created my own site on day 3 (see my sig.) It ain't hard to do. Besides, if you get someone else to do it for you, you will have to rely on them to update, change and improve things always. You really need to learn this stuff..........


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

would help if i could find a book on making websites like the one u said


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

Have you thought of taking FREE online classes? 
Free HTML Classes Liz


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

will182 said:


> would help if i could find a book on making websites like the one u said


Have you ever gone to a book store and looked in the computer section? There are hundreds of titles from beginner to advanced. Why buy a book where there are probably more resources online than there are in a book store.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

http://www.freewebs.com/will345typ/hub website 3.htm

here is the website again all crap looking at the moment, the thing is that when i maximize the window with the website in it the webiste looks ok but when i minimize it so that the website window is not full screen then the centre table on the website goes out of place to the right, is there away to lock the window in place or somthing?


----------

